# Old Kerry Beverages - embossed & virtually no space for label



## DKF (Nov 30, 2011)

This is another one in my collection about which I have learned almost nothing thus far.  It has an embossed ring around the body reading "OLD KERRY BEVERAGES" on one side and "LYNN & HAVERHILL, MASS." on the other.  Most of the base is ribbed, bumpy (I forget what that's called) or both.  Only the rather short neck has a smooth surface suitable for a paper label. Does anyone know how old this bottle is and what it might have contained?  Would the neck have borne a label identifying its contents?


----------



## DKF (Nov 30, 2011)

I meant "body" not "base" and I remembered that the bumpiness is called "pebbling."


----------



## celerycola (Nov 30, 2011)

Flavor would have been on the crown cap.


----------



## DKF (Nov 30, 2011)

I considered that possibility as well.  Do you have any information on Old Kerry Beverages and the possible date of this particular bottle?


----------



## DKF (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I think I've dated this bottle.  On the base there is a capital letter "G" inside a square which, I believe, is the mark of the Glenshaw Glass Company of Pittsburgh.  Just beneath the lip of the bottle appears a faint letter "O" which indicates that the bottle was made in 1943.  Do I have it right?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: DKF
> 
> I meant "body" not "base" and I remembered that the bumpiness is called "pebbling."


 
 It's 'stipple' or 'stippled' glass.


----------



## DKF (Nov 30, 2011)

Actually, "stippling" refers to creating designs on glass with tiny indentations poked into it with a pointed tool.  Pebbled glass has tiny bumps, not indentations.


----------



## T D (Dec 1, 2011)

Was gonna chime in a while back, but I see that is pointless... re:  Dennis, Pat...

 Oh what the heck...This is a reproduction bottle produced in 1983 by PGC Glass Co. out of San Juan, Puerto Rico.  It was bottled for about four and a half months for the Prince of Georgia (the country, not the state) for his personal stash.  The glass comes from a special supplier from the sugar mines of Puerto Rico.  The glass pattern is actually called FRAPPLING.  The official seal of the Prince of Georgia was ground off and replaced by Lynn & Haverhill for an unknown reason.  The top was enclosed with a cork that had the flavor burned into the cork.  Other than that, I'm not sure.

 [sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## DKF (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, then, that settles it!  I thought I caught a whiff of the eastern Black Sea as I unearthed this bottle.


----------



## Precious Little (Dec 1, 2011)

Some information on Old Kerry Beverages can be found on pg 126 of "The Irish in Haverhill, Massachusetts," Volume 2. 
 I Googled "LeColst Haverhill Kerry" and found it. (Arthur LeColst was a partner in the bottling business.)


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 1, 2011)

"*Stippled Glass* - A type of textured glass characterized by round or oval protuberances" From http://www.albanyinstitute.org/education/archive/tiffany/tiffany.glossary.htm


----------



## DKF (Dec 2, 2011)

Interesting.  I saw that in my research, but it seems to be an outlier.  Stippling in general is the creation of patterns with small dots.  It's a technique used in many media, especially paint.  As I understand it, glass stippling is creating decorative patterns on the surface using a tool, sometimes diamond-tipped, to form the dots by tiny indentations.  I've never heard of a pebbled shower stall door referred to as "stippled."


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2011)

> As I understand it, glass stippling is creating decorative patterns on the surface using a tool, sometimes diamond-tipped, to form the dots by tiny indentations.


 
 Hey Donald,

 You're quite right as far as you go. Sorry for the large picture...


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2011)

Did'ya see the nice one featured On This Page?

 With paint, I'd be more incline to call the technique Pointillism. 







 Now, were you to employ this same process of engraving to the bottle mould, what sort of texture would you achieve?






 "Stippling or Knurling

  The bases of mid to late 20th century, machine-made bottles very commonly have a textured effect covering all or a portion of the base - see the image to the left.   There were several practical reasons for this feature: the bottles would have a reduced base surface contact decreasing drag on the conveyor belts moving them within the glass factory and by purchasers/users; to hide product related sediment; to hide the suction scar (primarily on Owens Automatic Bottle Machine products); and for at least one specific machine operational reason (Phil Perry, engineer with the Owens-Illinois Glass Co., pers. comm. 2010).  The noted conveyor belt utility would only involve the stippling on the resting surface of the bottle base - like that on the 1941 beer bottle base below where the stippling pattern is just on the outside base edge where contact would occur.  Various stippling patterns were also added to bottle bases for largely esthetic reasons, such as the 1959 green soda bottle base to the left.  None of the stippling - given the indented nature of the base center and lack of stippling on the resting surface - would have come in contact with the conveyor belt.






 Stippling is shown on both the bottle bases in the images and was typically produced by hand punching the base plate of the bottle mold.  Knurling was machine impressed on the base plate.  Practically speaking for the purposes of this website, the difference between the two is unimportant and the precise "look" of these base designs varies quite a bit over time, with different bottle types and between bottle makers..." Thanks Bill.




From.


----------



## DKF (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, I'm not sure what Seurat called his technique, if he'd called it anything at all, but as I understand the art term, "pointillism" is merely a subspecies of stippling applied to create the effect of blended colors from a distance.  "Stippling" is indeed the word used by painters to identify the general technique of applying paint in dots.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  DKF
> 
> Well, I'm not sure what Seurat called his technique, if he'd called it anything at all, but as I understand the art term, "pointillism" is merely a subspecies of stippling applied to create the effect of blended colors from a distance.Â  "Stippling" is indeed the word used by painters to identify the general technique of applying paint in dots.


 
 Yo Donald,

 I'm not sure what Georges Seurat called it either, Pointillism shouldn't be far off, I should think. 

 "dotted	adj.	
 pointillÃ©" From.

 Whatever he called it, he communicated pretty well with his associate, Paul Signac.






 "Stipple" is one of those wonderful words whose "meaning" can have 2 diametrically opposite meanings:

 "1stipÂ·ple verb Ëˆsti-pÉ™l
 stipÂ·pled stipÂ·pling

 Definition of STIPPLE

 transitive verb
 1: to engrave by means of dots and flicks

 2a : to make by small short touches (as of paint or ink) that together produce an even or softly graded shadow

 b : to apply (as paint) by repeated small touches

 3: speckle, fleck" Thanks Merriam.

 I'm gonna keep on calling it "stippling," myself. At least Pat and I will know of which we speak.

 You keep talking about "painters," what kinda painters do you mean? If out searching for a stippling brush, you'd find this; "Stippling brush (neither applies or removes material, but merely adds pattern)" From.


----------

